# "Thanks" ----> page reload?



## Honey Bee (Sep 10, 2010)

Every time I thank somebody, the whole page reloads and it's a pain.  Just wondering if anybody else is having this problem.

Thanks, ladies


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm having the same problem: I give thanks and the page goes to the top.  This is highly annoying!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah. I quit thanking people.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, I am having the same issues as well.


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 10, 2010)

ok yea i just realized it's doing that for me too....wasn't happening before


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Sep 10, 2010)

yup, really annoying


----------



## diadall (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, Lawd, yes!


----------



## Mai Tai (Sep 10, 2010)

Yep  happening to me too.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 10, 2010)

I was just gonna thank you, but didn't want my page to reload. 



~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Yeah. I quit thanking people.


----------



## frizzy (Sep 10, 2010)

^^...and if that wasn't enough, when you page back, you have to go through the same reloaded page for as many thanks you gave on that page to get out.  The quick way out is to press "new post" but you're gonna miss a whole lot doing that.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, it's happening to me too, and when I tried to multiquote it goes to reply immediately for that single post, it won't let me multiquote.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm glad its not just me.

Okay, so... would this thread be considered the bat-signal for help?


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 10, 2010)

brooklyngal73 said:


> I was just gonna thank you, but didn't want my page to reload.


 
I get so mad when I forget!!!! I'll thank somebody and next thing I know...the page is reloading.


----------



## kandake (Sep 10, 2010)

I just thanked someone to see what would happen   You guys were right.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 10, 2010)

It should be fixed now ladies.


----------

